# Wine bottle holder



## follow3

Hey,

I know this is probably the wrong place for this, but...

I have seen a bunch of "balancing wine bottle holders". Does anyone have a link to directions or plans to make them?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Stevej72

I got the plans for them out of Wood Magazine, I think it was.  If you don't find the plans online I can email them to you.


----------



## VisExp

Here is one I made from the Wood Magazine plans.  It is probably the same one Steve is talking about.


----------



## sbell111

Here's how to make a simple one:  http://timelesstreasuretrunk.com/Woodworking/projects.html

Here's how to make the one shown in the post above:  http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze2nwp6/plans/wine.htm


----------



## CHICAGOHAND

Here are some I have done. I cant remember where I found the plans but now I have one I just copy.


----------



## follow3

WOW

Thanks everyone. These are really awesome. I am going to be setting up at a wine fest in May. These should compliment my bottle stoppers quite well!!!

Keep the ideas coming!!!
Steve


----------



## PaulDoug

Another way to compliment your bottle stoppers. I don't know what to call them but they keep any drip fropm running down the bottle and getting on the table.  My dauther sure loved it:


----------

